# 90% and counting -med route



## Mika_ella (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello all,

I am reading this forum for 9 months now.Never wrote, just passive member.

More or less I am familiar with most of your symptoms, so I emphatise with all of you and each of you in particular.

I don't know where from this miserable condition hit me.It just did.Last year, from nowhere.Long story, short ,after 10 months now I am 90 % better. Stuff like meditation,sport, diet and so on did not worked for me.

What worked : Cymbalta ( 30 mg/day) +0.5 Ativan ( in the morning) + 3 Gabapentin/ day.

This combo has brought me to near 80% recovered.

I have tried a bunch of supplements, most of them waste of time. The 2 ones that gave me a 10% progress are DMAE and L Theanine.

Still have seconds of DR/ day....but they are manageable and non agressive, a little fluorescent light sensitivity,every now and then a shade of anxiety.

I am working, driving, take care of my family

What I've learned is that the recovery is INDEED a trial and error process...So, I kindly ask you to be patient and keep searching for the combo that fits you.

I would like to give you all a big,big hug, and I am, even virtually :wink:

I am hear ,if anybody needs me....

My love to you all! Everything it's going to be ok in the end ( if it's not ok, it's not the end yet....so keep searching for your answer)

Mikaela


----------



## Ernestia Ignis (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi, may I ask- what were your symptoms exactly? (Before you began medication)
How did your DP start/ what did it feel like?
(I'm trying to compare it to mine, lol)- cuz im not sure if gabapentin would help me


----------



## Mika_ella (Mar 20, 2018)

Hmmm...mine started with avterrible back pain for 2 months.inittialy i thought it s related to a herniated disk ,bit nothing confirmed that( made all spinal segments MRI, all good)...no painkillers pr any other med helped).After 2 months,out pf nowhere, a cumulus of symptoms started : electric shocks,brain zaps,pins and needles,vertigo,tinnitus,light and noise sensitivity,brain fog,dpdr....First month on Cymbalta was hell...after that things setlled a bit. My brainfog was so severe that i couldn t drive,read,watch a movie....then 2 severe pannic attacks which sent me to ER.My first baby step forward was Gabapentin.i would say that after a month or so , i have started to see more normal ( shapes and colouts) less photophobia,thonking more clearly. My muscle pain allmost desapeard from Cymbalta. Then i have added Ativan, which made a hudge difference,like night and day. Ativan was the one which put me out of dr,cleared my brain fog. I hope you will feel good soon!all the best!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mika_ella said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am reading this forum for 9 months now.Never wrote, just passive member.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with all of this!

But again everybody is different!


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Dear Mikaela,

Sorry for disturbing you.

Did you experience following symptoms: like voice is not belong to you along with your body, hands, reflection in the mirror seems foreign, thoughts like who i am, what i am, why we need legs, hands and another parts of body? No emotions and feelings at all.

Thank you))


----------



## Mika_ella (Mar 20, 2018)

Only the voice)... for me it was more dr than dp...but i remember it was very strange feeling ( with the voice).keep looking for your answer! You will be fine!


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks, i recovered from dp too)) but i am missing my emotions and attachment to people yet.


----------



## Mika_ella (Mar 20, 2018)

Are you on any meds?


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

nope, did not tried


----------



## Mika_ella (Mar 20, 2018)

If this info can help someboby: i have changed the DMAE brand .I am taking now 2 caps per day.i am amazed to see that this is bringing me to 99%. Give it a try! Who knows?


----------

